# Vivarium Cube: New with questions



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

After a long time off, I am looking at returning to this hobby, but this time I want to specialize in the keeping of dart frogs and have been trying to do some research of terrariums and various systems that are commercially available. One that looks interesting is the First Class Aquatics Vivarium Cube, but I haven't been able to get much information on it. Does anyone have any experience here? If anyone has one, how did you set it up? What lighting did you use, water sources, species of critters, etc. 

I really would like this to be a nice looking display as well as functional as it's going in my living room. 

Thanks so much!
Chris


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The top row has 4 x 10 gallon verts (from FCA) with thumbnails; 2 imitators, 4 fantasticus, 3 vents and 7 panguana lamasi (still young and will be cut in half when I figure out the sexes). The second and third row hold 3 x 15" cubes (also FCA). Here is how they look:

4 Ten Gallon Verticals








1st Ten Gallon Vertical - 7 Panguana Lamasi (young)








2nd Ten Gallon Vertical - 2 Imitators (1.1)








3rd Ten Gallon Vertical - 4 Fantasticus (young)








4th Ten Gallon Vertical - 3 Ventrimaculatus (1.2)









3 15" Cubes 1st Row








1st 15" Cube - 2 Green Sips (1.1)








2nd 15" Cube - 5 Citranellas (young)








3rd 15" Cube - 3 Powder Blue Tincs (young)









3 15" Cubes 2nd Row








4th 15" Cube - 2 Orange Galacts (1.1)








5th 15" Cube - 4 Blue Azureus (2.2) *THIS NOT A FCA CUBE*








6th 15" Cube - 3 Imitators (1.2)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Those cubes really really excellent!!! Just curious what kind of lighting you used and which options you got from FCA besides all clear acrylic?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I bought 2 of those 48" wire racks that are 600# rated and have 6 shelves 6' high. I purchased the 48" dual shop lights from Home Depot that do not come with bulbs for $8. I use 32 watt t8 6500k bulbs for $6-7 for a two pack.

As far as the cubes, I would recommend all black acrylic because it is cheaper, but it also adds depth. Paul will drill any holes that you need to accomadate drains and misting systems for free. If you don't already have a misting system and are thinking of getting one, you might want to consider the mistking spray nozzles that FCA can provide. Also, Paul can outfit your tank with bulkheads for drainage.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Martin those are some nice looking vivariums 


Cheers


----------



## JFarlin (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm just wondering if they have false bottoms in them? LECA? Do they come with a type of plate y can lay over the substarte or did you sue the eggcrate/weeblock method? Did you just attach the tree-fern panels to the back with copious amounts of silicon II? If no how would you be able to get by that, as I've heard rumors that silicon doesn't stick to acylic very well.


PS. Fini, where in sacremento are you? I'm in granite bay and fairly a newbie, onl 17, but if you're going to be ordering things maybe we could get together and combine shipping?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I used hydroton or LECA and put a piece of fiberglass screen on top of that before I put in my soil mixture. I just cut the tree fern panel to fit tight and wedged it in with no adhesive.


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

I have tree fern panels siliconed into the back of my prototype tank and I know of a few other people that have done the same. Since there isn't any stress on the panels, silicon will hold them in fine. There is a type of silicon that will stick fairly well to acrylic. It is Dow Corning 739 and is designed specifically for plastics. However, I do not know if it is safe for animals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

*Lighting for the cube*

I'm curious what lighting people are using with the cubes when they are being displayed singularly? I'd also like to hear feedback on some of the options available on the cubes. I know you can get them with an increased bulkhead, but I don't know what that's in reference to exactly. Perhaps our representative from First Class Aquatics can shed some light on this.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Lighting for the cube*



Fini said:


> I'm curious what lighting people are using with the cubes when they are being displayed singularly? I'd also like to hear feedback on some of the options available on the cubes. I know you can get them with an increased bulkhead, but I don't know what that's in reference to exactly. Perhaps our representative from First Class Aquatics can shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


The available options are anything you can think of. I'll custom build one to your specs. The standard options I have though are clear sides, no lower vent, install bulkheads and/or misting nozzles (MistKing brand only), etc. Everything is on the vivarium webpage with prices.

http://www.firstclassaquatics.com/vivarium.htm

Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

a bulkhead is a way to drain the tank. Think of it as a hole in the bottom of the tank and a cap that is water tight. Some people dont use them. In my opinion i would not have a take without one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

It definately seems logical to have a way to get old water out of the vivarium. Well I would say that I am almost ready to pull the trigger on this. I just need to decide if I want something bigger than the standard cube.

Thanks for all the help!
Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

im in america where bigger is always better j/k

Darts do not need a ton of space but if you have the space and resources i figure why not. Of course i have been staring at the dutch vivariums, which are huge, for a while.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking a bigger environment would give me a little more thermal buffering (as my place does heat up in the Summer months) and I would like to have the space to plan some nice highland nepenthes.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

Just keep in mind shipping costs. I am located in Ohio, so shipping almost all the way across the US can get expensive with larger packges.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Road Trip! 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Heh. I could use the trip to Chi Town, but I don't think I will do it for this. Perhaps a regular season game at Wrigley.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

well FCA is in ohio , not chicago but close. And its 18 days until i see my first cubs game of the year.


----------

